# Radio CASERO "MINI RADIO"



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

Buen Día, Tarde o Noche.

Acudo a ustedes esperando tener una gran ayuda, ya que he leído varios TEMAS.. y los felicito de verdad que son personas muy preparas.

Bueno lo que yo quiero saber es si alguna persona podria ayudarme a contruir un circuito que me compra una funcion sencilla "aunque entiendo que el circuito tiene su complejidad"

lo que quiero hacer es un circuito llamado MINI RADIO!
que tenga su salida hacia "sub-woofer", "parlante left" y "parlante right"
y como entrada de sonido solo tenga una entrada para poderle conectar ya sea "ipod", "mp3", "mp4"... ETC..

no se si me logran captar la idea..

lo que quiero que me ayuden es.. "con un circuito" o "explicarme mas o menos como puedo empezarlo", "que componente puedo usar"!

de ante-mano "GRACIAS"


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

> lo que quiero hacer es un circuito llamado MINI RADIO!
> que tenga su salida hacia "sub-woofer", "parlante left" y "parlante right"
> y como entrada de sonido solo tenga una entrada para poderle conectar ya sea "ipod", "mp3", "mp4"... ETC..



creo que no se entiende....
quieres un radio o un amplificador???

si es un radio no veo para que quiere la entrada de ipod etc...

si es un amplificador busca en los proyectos del foro....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 12, 2011)

Aca en Argentina eso es un Mini Componente, o Micro Componente..

es un equipo de música, muy complejo, que tiene radio AM y FM; entrada para cassettes, CD, lee MP3 y muchos ya vienen con una entrada universal serie USB para conectarle un pen drive, un celular, un mp3 o un mp4...

es un equipo muy complejo, y si bien no es imposible, porque nada lo es, no creo que te sea fácil fabricarte uno y además va a ser muy caro.

saludos.


----------



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

ah Bueno.. >.<

yo pense que seria mas sencillo >.<

muchas gracias por la ayuda de uds..

y bueno otra pregunta..

a un amplificador se le puede conectar.. para que reciba el sonido de un mp3, etc.. por medio de entrada usb??

o sera la misma complejidad?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

pues si se puede, pero en el USB hay 5v y creo que como 1A, asi que seria un amplificadorcito, y descarta lo del sub-woofer....
si lo que quieres es extraer los datos de una memoria como un pendrive o etc, y amplificarlo, olvidalo! si es medio complejo...
yo arme este amplificador a materia de "juego" y si me funciono....





claro que es clase SOBM, si quieres uno de buena calidad pues busca mas complejos, hay clase D, AB y no se cuantos mas...


----------



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

vale vale.. muchas gracias.. amigo..

te doy un 10+ 

cualquier cosa te paso la voz, cuando lo arme..

y investigare.. haber como hacer uno mas complejo!

pero una pregunta?

ese que tu armastes.. es para conectarlo en???

osea que conector le pusistes.. usb?? que?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

> pero *una* pregunta?


bueno... pero cual  contesto ????  naaaa... broma..



> ese que tu armastes.. es para conectarlo en???


bueno le puse unos audifonos, y unas bocinas pequeñas, es casi un pre-amplificador, si no es que lo es...
y le puse un mp3 conectado con cable con conector de 3.5mm, ese amplificador es mono, si lo quieres estereo pues armas dos iguales...



> osea que conector le pusistes.. usb?? que?



no se a que te refieres con USB, se puede conectar al USB pero solo para tomar la alimentacion osea los 5v, pero igual le puedes poner una pila de 9v....

repito si te refieres a USB para sacar la musica digital, te digo, olvidalo es todo un proyectotototote....


----------



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> bueno le puse unos audifonos, y unas bocinas pequeñas, es casi un pre-amplificador, si no es que lo es...
> y le puse un mp3 conectado con cable con conector de 3.5mm, ese amplificador es mono, si lo quieres estereo pues armas dos iguales...



Esto esto.. es lo que queria saber..

muchas gracias..

ahora otra pregunta XD

si hago 2, para que sea estero ¿como seria la conexión?

disculpa la molestia!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

si usas bocinitas como en el esquema pues cada bocina como esta, el positivo de la pila en el pin 6 de cada lm386, el negativo conectado en la tierra de ambos circuitos, para la entrada si usas un conector de 3.5mm
como este:





el de la punta para conectado a la resistencia de 47k de uno de los dos circuitos, el de enmedio a la resistencia de 47k del otro circuito, y el de atras en la tierra de ambos circuitos....

espero se entienda


----------



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

lo único que unirá los 2 circuitos sera la el positivo y el negativo de la pila?

no tengo que conectar las 2 entradas del circuito (es decir las 2 resistencias de 47k?

con que el "input output" en un solo lm386 basta no?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

> no tengo que conectar las 2 entradas del circuito (es decir las 2 resistencias de 47k?


no.... si las juntas pues otra vez seria mono pero con dos circuitos 

necesitas un circuito para el canal derecho y otro para el izquierdo....



> lo único que unirá los 2 circuitos sera la el positivo y el negativo de la pila?



pues si...



> con que el "input output" en un solo lm386 basta no?


no entendi pero se necesitan dos lm386 uno por canal...


----------



## Villena (Nov 12, 2011)

Olvídalo yo me entiendo.. 

gracias hermano..
por tu ayuda, te paso la voz cualquier dudita 

si me queda bien.. haré uno mas grande y te diré.. 

MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2011)

ok... suerte...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 14, 2011)

No no no...pero no está claro eso...si vos tenes un pen drive o mp3 que tiene entrada y salida de sonido por USB...no podes conectarlo a´sí como así a un amplificador..

necesitas convertir una señal digital en analógica, puede ser con un PIC18F4550 o el que quieras...pero no se puede directamente...

y el puerto USB sólo entrega 5V 500mA


----------

